# ssh into new jail



## balanga (Feb 3, 2017)

I have just setup a new FreeBSD jail under FreeNAS 9.10, started sshd, and enabled root login. No root password has been set, but I can't login. 

What am I missing?


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 4, 2017)

Check your logfiles for an error message, that should point out a possible cause.

Also keep in mind that FreeNAS is not the same as FreeBSD, so in general people won't be able to help you with that on these forums.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

